# Made a little batch of venison SS with q-view



## tgil (Feb 6, 2012)

Took advantage of a day off this weekend and made a 50lb batch of jalapeno/cheese summer sausage from one of the doe I took this season.
I ran the meat through my small plate, added packaged seasoning from Clifco Spices, dried jalapenos,
	

		
			
		

		
	








and high temp cheddar.






  I stuffed in 3" mahogany casings and let it sit in the fridge over night.






  While everyone else was preparing dishes for their footbal parties, I was loading the smoker.






  Set my temp at 160, and lit the pellet smooker.  Set the temp on my meat thermometer at 152 and took my daughter to the park.






  After about 5 hours in the smoker, they hit IT.
  I pulled them and dunked in an ice bath.
  Out of the bath, I wiped them down, put them in paper bags and back into the fridge over night to dry.
  Cut one stick this morning before I headed off to work.






  Tasty is all I can say!
  A lot of work goes into this stuff, but the reward is oh so nice!


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 6, 2012)

It looks great and you make it sound so simple! I think I will give it a try. Thanks for sharing!

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks delicious! Nice job!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 6, 2012)

Those look great! And you had a good time with your daughter too!


----------



## tgil (Feb 6, 2012)

So, question for the experts?  Are those voids from the fat melting out?


----------



## tgil (Feb 9, 2012)

No replies about the voids, but no biggie they don't affect the taste.  I wanted to thank everyone here for sharing tips and secrets.  I've been giving out samples all week here at work and the SS is getting rave reviews.  Several guys that hunt have said they'd like for me to make their sausage next year.  Sausage making is a rewarding hobby!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks good. My next SS i will add the jalapeno.


----------

